# We Love It!!!!



## scotnali (Apr 12, 2010)

So we just came back from our first trip out in our new 250rs and wow, it is awesome! We just kept saying "this trailer was made for us!"


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That is awesome!!!

...got some pictures?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That is awesome!!!

...got some pictures?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad you had a great trip.

Many more to come, I'm sure.

Mark


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

scotnali said:


> So we just came back from our first trip out in our new 250rs and wow, it is awesome! We just kept saying "this trailer was made for us!"


We say the same thing!

First time out is always an adventure.....sounds like everything went great


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

Welcome to the family, that is how we feel too!


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats and welcome to the family!!


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

Your sound like us every time we come home....Wow that was great when can we go again!!!


----------

